# Druids and Metal



## GodPhoenix (Mar 1, 2004)

So, a druid can't wear metal armor w/o losing their spells...do metal bracers of armor count as metal armor?

Thanks!


----------



## heliopolix (Mar 1, 2004)

nope. Metal Armor doesnt actually hinder the druid, it just violates vows they take, so they lose access to spellcasting/druid abilities. They arent against using Magic Items, however, so the Bracers of armor wouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Li Shenron (Mar 1, 2004)

GodPhoenix said:
			
		

> So, a druid can't wear metal armor w/o losing their spells...do metal bracers of armor count as metal armor?
> 
> Thanks!




I think the oath regards only metal armors and shields, and doesn't apply to other metal items such as bracers (even if they provide an armor bonus through magic), and therefore they should be very ok.


----------



## Mac Callum (Mar 1, 2004)

heliopolix said:
			
		

> nope. Metal Armor doesnt actually hinder the druid, it just violates vows they take, so they lose access to spellcasting/druid abilities. They arent against using Magic Items, however, so the Bracers of armor wouldnt be a problem.




That's a rather overly-technical, cavalier attitude to take with a sacred Oath.  They are Bracers of _Armor _after all.  

Here's a quick test:  Imagine explaining that one to your Druid mentor.  Think he's buy it?  I wouldn't.

Mac Callum

PS - IMC Druids can wear torcs, bracers & belts if they are silver or gold, and thay can wear studded leather if the studs are cold-iron or bronze.  It's just forged steel (or better) they are sworn away from - but that's how I structure my Oaths.  Depends on your campaign.


----------



## Keith (Mar 1, 2004)

I agree that fitting that particular rule into a campaign requires some tweaking of the background material.  The rule itself is pretty simple, though.  Druids are not banned from wearing either armor or metal.  They are prohibited from using metal armors.  Bracers do not serve any armor purpose in the game, and so a druid can wear metal bracers as a fashion statement all they want.  Metal belts, armlets- pants, whatever.  As long as they are not serving as armor, they are not prohibited by the rules.  This does make it harder to explain WHY they don’t use metal armor, but that is a separate question. 
That something is magical also does not affect whether or not a druid can wear it; they can certainly wear magical bracers of metal.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Mar 1, 2004)

You wouldn't want to be too much of a purist about metal, as that would mean druids couldn't wear most rings and magical jewelry.  IIRC, a torc is a typically druid item, and torcs are usually metallic.  So they can wear some metal items, at least.

To address the ring issue, you *could* say that "jewelry" metals like gold and silver can be worn, but not "martial" metals like iron and bronze.  But that would make the use of iron weapons kinda puzzling.

I think the best approach is not to focus on the metal, but just go with the book and say that it is metal armor which causes a problem for druids.  Does anyone know if there is a historical/legendary basis for this class feature?  Knowing the basis of this restriction might help to adjudicate its applicability to other items a druid might wish to wear or use.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 1, 2004)

Mac Callum said:
			
		

> That's a rather overly-technical, cavalier attitude to take with a sacred Oath.  They are Bracers of _Armor _after all.
> 
> Here's a quick test:  Imagine explaining that one to your Druid mentor.  Think he's buy it?  I wouldn't.




He sure would, seeing as he is wearing some, too. Bracers of Armor aren't armor. There's no Light/medium/Heavy proficiency associated with them.

If Druids can't use them, neither can Monks. 
Greg


----------



## jarlaxlecq (Mar 1, 2004)

if this was FR just be a druid of mil.....Drizzt's God, she allows all light and medium armors and simple and martial weapons


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Mar 1, 2004)

jarlaxlecq said:
			
		

> if this was FR just be a druid of mil.....Drizzt's God, she allows all light and medium armors and simple and martial weapons



Goddess. Mielikki


----------



## Mac Callum (Mar 2, 2004)

Zhure said:
			
		

> He sure would, seeing as he is wearing some, too. Bracers of Armor aren't armor. There's no Light/medium/Heavy proficiency associated with them.
> 
> If Druids can't use them, neither can Monks.
> Greg




You're right, there's no Proficiency related to them - but I don't see how that's relevant.  Druids do have the Armor Feats to wear metal armors after all; it's the oath that stops them.

And Druids & Monks do not wear armor for entirely different reasons.  They aren't useful for comparison.

It comes down to this (for me) - the ban of metal armors is part of the "implied setting."  There's no logic to it; it's just an oath they swear, like the Paladin's Oath.  Rangers, Rogues, Monks & Wizards can wear bracers because they do not interfere with their required freedom of movement.  Druids aren't physically bound, they're spiritually bound.

I think that Bracers of Armor are just that - Armor.  If they're Metal to boot, then they're Metal Armor, and forbidden.


----------



## shilsen (Mar 2, 2004)

Mac Callum said:
			
		

> I think that Bracers of Armor are just that - Armor.  If they're Metal to boot, then they're Metal Armor, and forbidden.




House Rule, right? I can't think of any place in the core books which equate bracers with armor.


----------



## Scion (Mar 2, 2004)

Definately a houserule.

Do you also disallow amulet of natural armor? after all, it is made of metal and provides 'armor'.

Goggles? bet the have a metal component.

Or is it just that the bracers say 'armor' and are metal.

::shrugs::

According to the core rules bracers do not count as armor in the game. If, for some reason, some random piece of equipment you want to label 'armor' then make the offending piece out of something other than metal. Most bracers I have used in real life have been leather actually.


----------



## kpdezend (Mar 2, 2004)

*A quick google search*



			
				GodPhoenix said:
			
		

> So, a druid can't wear metal armor w/o losing their spells...do metal bracers of armor count as metal armor?
> 
> Thanks!




It seems to me like bracers of any type should be allowed to be worn, but a quick google search on "Bracers arm" yield a bunch of sites with bracers, and pictures.  Most of them are actually leather:
http://www.silvermane.com/EA/EA-Br400-401.html
http://www.silvermane.com/EA/EA-Br200.html
http://members.aol.com/dargolyt/TheForge/bracers.htm 
http://stores.ebay.com/darkwoodleather

Additionally, for what it is worth, the DMG indicates that the only spell needed to create the item is "Mage Armor" whose spell component is a piece of cured leather, leading me to think that chances are bracers of armor are probably made of leather, and thus would not matter either way for a druid character.  

Not that I have any real stake in it either way.  ;-)

 - Kent -


----------



## kpdezend (Mar 2, 2004)

Scion said:
			
		

> Most bracers I have used in real life have been leather actually.




Looks like you beat me to it while I was typing/ researching!

 - Kent -


----------



## GodPhoenix (Mar 2, 2004)

Just for the record, kpdezend has the monk/druid in question, the bracers came from a tweaked kobold fighter, and the bracers are, in fact, metal 

Not that it matters, I was sure it wasn't a problem, but I was curious if the Sage or Dragon had said anything about it.


----------



## kpdezend (Mar 2, 2004)

GodPhoenix said:
			
		

> the bracers came from a tweaked kobold fighter, and the bracers are, in fact, metal




Curious... why would a tweaked kobold fighter only use Metal bracers?  Seems like a weird argument. 

 - Kent -


----------



## Khaalis (Mar 2, 2004)

Just to add a last minute thought here...

Why are Druids disallowed metalic armor?

When you answer this you have your answer for your campaign.

It is never detailed as to WHY they cannot wear metal armor other than that it is a vow.  However - unlike what most of the posts here say, it is NOT a vow against using Metal.  If it were they would not be granted proficiency with metalic weapons. Nor is it a vow against armor or they would not gain any armor proficiency.  If it were a vow against restricted movement armors they wouldnt be able to wear Ironwood Armor (Plate).

If you want to be truly technical about it - the vow seems utterly backward to me.  Metals are one of the elements (earth). Druids are masters of using nature and its elements, and are supposed to be protectors of things natural and living.  Yet on the other hand they are banned from using one of the elements for protective purposed, while at the same time enouraged to use dead plant and animal parts?? Logic?

I would say the bracers are fine.

JMHO


----------



## Bihor (Mar 2, 2004)

I would say that the oath is more against the advance technology. 
metal armor is the most advance item in metalsmith before muskets.
so I would rule no advance weaponry for druids.


----------



## GodPhoenix (Mar 2, 2004)

kpdezend said:
			
		

> Curious... why would a tweaked kobold fighter only use Metal bracers?  Seems like a weird argument.




I don't remember ever saying that a kobold fighter would only use metal bracers...I just said that that particular one did.  Nice try though


----------



## jgsugden (Mar 2, 2004)

By the PHB description, a druid can wear bracers of armor regardless of the composition of the bracers. 

If you want to house rule that druids can not do so, it is your perogative, but it isn't in the core rules.


----------



## Epametheus (Mar 2, 2004)

Bracers don't have to be made of metal, ya know.


----------



## mikebr99 (Mar 2, 2004)

Bihor said:
			
		

> I would say that the oath is more against the advance technology.
> metal armor is the most advance item in metalsmith before muskets.
> so I would rule no advance weaponry for druids.



But you're ok with the same Druid using Dragonhide breastplate? Seems like a similar, or even more advanced armorer level to work with Dragon scales... YMMV


Mike


----------

